# Vise Update, sneak peek!



## Paul in OKC (Aug 20, 2008)

ell, as those of you waiting know, vise production is moving at a snails pace. Hard to get time in edge-wise when the job is taking 10+ hours a day of my time. BUT, I am making slow progress, and am getting to the next fine folks waiting on the list. (I will be in contact soon to those). Anyway, here is a sneak peek at the latest process!


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 20, 2008)

I want a red one!


----------



## rb765 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Vice*

Paul, I could not find the original post offering these.  Can I get details.  I was looking into getting something like this and reading the other posts, this IS the one to get.  Thanks

Ruben Barrios


----------



## sdemars (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh boy, good things really do come to those that wait . . . . 

In the meantime I bought one from Rockler to get my pen turning started . . . .

I know I'm already on the list, so I check my e-mail & PMs daily looking for a message from Paul . . .


----------



## denaucoin (Aug 20, 2008)

I am sure the wait will be well worth it.  Hopefully I will be getting mine soon.  I am waiting patiently but I look in the email every day for the message from you.  Make sure with 10 hour days you spend enough time with the family and also take some time for yourself.


----------



## PTJeff (Aug 20, 2008)

At #18 on the next list, i'm now slobbering all over the keys, shallow breathing sweaty palms.  Oh my, can't wait.  This is gonna be great!


----------



## sdemars (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello Paul . . .

Any chance you could put out a list with waiting positions listed . . . .?

I know contacting every body individually would take too much time . . .

Steve


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd sure like to get on the list.  If you can put me on it.  I'm in no hurry nine months is about how long it will take ne to save up money for it.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 21, 2008)

Is there a retrofit kit in the mix?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 21, 2008)

:hypnotized:


----------



## Skye (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice! Have you thought about 'hard anodizing'?


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 21, 2008)

Foul! Not fair! Mine isn't anodized. :wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 21, 2008)

May look into hard anodizing next time, just wanted to get a feel for cost and looks first. Like I said (I think I said, anyway) I have been wanting to do this for a while, just needed a quantity of finished parts to keep the cost down. I should have a pic of an assembled vise this afternoon.


----------



## sdemars (Aug 21, 2008)

*Sounds Good ! ! !*

Looking forward to the pics of the new vise . . .

Steve


----------



## les-smith (Aug 21, 2008)

Sooner red, I love it.  But, I like my silver one, hehehe


----------



## edman2 (Aug 21, 2008)

les-smith said:


> Sooner red, I love it.  But, I like my silver one, hehehe



I beg your pardon! That is Razorback Red!  Paul, can you put a white Razorback on one and I'll trade in my silver one! :biggrin:  

However, my new son-in-law is an OU grad and a Boomer Sooner to the core.  I'm working on him.:wink:


----------



## denaucoin (Aug 21, 2008)

I think mine wil be Nebraska  Red.  Can't wait.


----------



## marcruby (Aug 21, 2008)

I wish there was a picture of the vise.  I'm a sucker for custom techy things...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

:mad-tongue:Red! Red! I don't need no stinking Red!


----------



## drayman (Aug 21, 2008)

wow, if thats the colur mine will be i will be one happy chappy i must be near the front now paul? take care,


----------



## les-smith (Aug 21, 2008)

denaucoin said:


> I think mine wil be Nebraska Red. Can't wait.


 
Oh man! I think I'm getting sick.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 21, 2008)

*Here's the teaser pic*

Here ya go, got this one ready at lunch today. You'll have to excuse the messy background off my desk. My office is about 3 1/2 feet wide and 5 feet deep. Seriously! so half of it is desk.


----------



## Skye (Aug 21, 2008)

Momma always told me it wasn't right to hate someone, but you're pushing the envelope!

ME WANT! (and I don't even have a drill press)


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 21, 2008)

That's a thing of beauty!!!!!:worship:


----------



## sdemars (Aug 21, 2008)

*Looks Really Good . . .*



Paul in OKC said:


> Here ya go, got this one ready at lunch today. You'll have to excuse the messy background off my desk. My office is about 3 1/2 feet wide and 5 feet deep. Seriously! so half of it is desk.




That looks VERY nice . . . . you do really nice work . . . I love 1st class gadgets . . .

Steve


----------



## helgi (Aug 23, 2008)

Paul,
If at all possible could I be placed on the waiting list also, up here in canada we are patience, especially with winter coming soon.
Thanks in advance for your consideration.
helgi.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 25, 2008)

I want a blue one now. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I want one but can't find the original post. Could you please post the details on cost and add me to the waiting list?

And for the record guys, that thing looks Ohio State Buckeyes all the way!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, afriend of mine also mentioned Ohio State. Anyway, to get on the list, please send me an email at phdesigns1@yahoo.com and I will add your name. There is no obligation by getting on the list, just let me know one way or the other when your time comes.
  Price in the future will go up $5 to $88 by Paypal, or $85 by money order. I hate to do that, but I have not increased the price in several years, and the cost of materials alone has gone up almost 50% in the last couple of years. Those who will get the current batch, the price is the same as previous. Next batch I have to get new material, so.....Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## sdemars (Aug 26, 2008)

*I don't think  . . .*



Paul in OKC said:


> Yeah, afriend of mine also mentioned Ohio State. Anyway, to get on the list, please send me an email at phdesigns1@yahoo.com and I will add your name. There is no obligation by getting on the list, just let me know one way or the other when your time comes.
> Price in the future will go up $5 to $88 by Paypal, or $85 by money order. I hate to do that, but I have not increased the price in several years, and the cost of materials alone has gone up almost 50% in the last couple of years. Those who will get the current batch, the price is the same as previous. Next batch I have to get new material, so.....Sorry 'bout that.



I don't think a price increase on anything now days will be a surprise to anyone . . . I do a little welding, as well as beginning woodwork and some of the stuff I used to call scraps are now referred to as " primo stock material" . . . . A father of a co-worker of mine is now making more off of his "aluminum can" route than he gets from Social In-Security . . . .

Steve - waiting with anticipation of a "new well made" gadget . . . .


----------



## Bill Arnold (Aug 29, 2008)

Paul in OKC said:


> ... Price in the future will go up $5 to $88 by Paypal, or $85 by money order. ...


Forgive a question from a newbie to this forum and someone who is anxiously awaiting delivery of my first pen-making supplies.  I've spent quite a bit of time researching supplies and tools used in pen-making.  One item I looked at is a drilling center vise, but decided to wait until I "get the fever" to order one.  PSI has a beefy looking vise for $49.95; CSUSA has one for $39.99.  What is the difference between your vise and the others that makes it cost so much more?


----------



## sdemars (Aug 29, 2008)

*Comment . . . .*



Bill Arnold said:


> Forgive a question from a newbie to this forum and someone who is anxiously awaiting delivery of my first pen-making supplies.  I've spent quite a bit of time researching supplies and tools used in pen-making.  One item I looked at is a drilling center vise, but decided to wait until I "get the fever" to order one.  PSI has a beefy looking vise for $49.95; CSUSA has one for $39.99.  What is the difference between your vise and the others that makes it cost so much more?



WELL, LET ME TELL YOU  . . . . I ALREADY HAVE THE FEVER ! ! ! !

I have not put my hands on one of Paul's yet . . . But I would think it's the brass bushed jaws, the side holding method, the thick aluminum used for the base and jaws. The fact that it is being built completely by hand by a professional machinist is worth something. 

Oh yea, one other thing, the 6 month waiting list by the most experienced pen turners on earth . . . . . . uuuum, I bet they have a good idea why it is worth the few extra dollars . . .

Personally I do not find the price of a tank of gas too much for a tool that will be the heart of your new chosen hobby.
( That comment nowdays applies to about everything . . . . GAS $$$$$$$$ . . . . . .)


By the way I already purchased a vise from Rockler, the nice one with provisions for a drawer and everything . . . . It was on sale . . 

But yes the Rockler will do until my PH Design from Paul makes it in . . . actually, I may use the Rockler as to not get scratches on the PH Design Vise . . . .    LOL LOL LOL

Forgive me if I seem a little excited about a well made American Made Tool . . . .

If you really want to save money on a method to hold your blanks, I saw a system that consist of two "V" notched boards with a hinge . . .  

One side is mounted to a flat board & the other is allowed to swing . . .  place your blank in, close, C-Clamp & drill. This is what I was going to do until my PH Design vise got in, but the wife insisted I buy a "nice" now vise NOW as to not prolong our new hobby . . . .

You will find several like the one Harbor Fright offered but even they pulled it from stock . . 

Also you can use a regular screw clamp & "V" notch the jaws & then C-clamp it to the drill press table . . . .

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11476&filter=pen blank vise

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18062&filter=pen blank vise

The one directly above is what I bought as an interim vise . . .

P.S. I am a "newbie" pen turner, but a MASTER of buying quality tools . . . .


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 29, 2008)

I have an early model of the PHD Sidevise and it is a gem. Here are some of it's advantages.

1. It is machined to tight tolerances. Nothing wobbles or flexes.
2. It is a side load vise which allows for quick loading when drilling multiple blanks.
3. It had a very wide jaw capacity. I use it for bottle stopper blanks when I make them.
4. It is lightweight but rugged. I’ve given mine quite a workout. In December it will be four years young.

I would sooner give up my Jet 1014VS mini-lathe than my PHD Sidevise.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks, Lou, couldn't have said it better myself!  When I started pen turning and looking at tools, I saw a picture of the centering vise from PSI. I didn't like the fact that it was only supported from one side. And no bushing on the rods made me think of how much slop there would need to be for it to move well. So being a perfectionist, I came up wioth my own, which developed into the current 'Side Vise'. I build a batch of parts, then I partly assemble, ream the bushings, and final assemble on a jig to assure squareness one at a time.


----------



## Bill Arnold (Aug 30, 2008)

*Let me clarify...*

I didn't mean for my question to hit a nerve.  I have an appreciation for quality tools, too.  But, I just can't justify spending for what many might consider the top of the line for a specific item.  In this case, I can see the advantages of the PHD design and will request to be put on the list.

:wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 30, 2008)

Bill Arnold said:


> I didn't mean for my question to hit a nerve.  I have an appreciation for quality tools, too.  But, I just can't justify spending for what many might consider the top of the line for a specific item.  In this case, I can see the advantages of the PHD design and will request to be put on the list.
> 
> :wink:



No nerve hit. I don't mind giving reasons for they way  I build things. I am cost conscience as well, and have bought a few tools to 'get by' that were very disappointing. I know my price is above the others, and I aim to give a product worthy of the investment cost.


----------



## sdemars (Aug 30, 2008)

*Actually  . . . .*

Actually the Rockler is now $89.95 . . . .

And don't get me wrong it appears to be well made in comparison to the "sandwich presses" offered by the rest . . . but better ain't BEST ! ! ! !

My last comment, I promise . . . lol lol lol

I guess what I like so much about products like PH Design's is there are so few hobby related products where the average guy can afford the BEST of something . . .  

I could only dream of justifying a 2436 ONEWAY, but with all the tips and upgrade gadgets available I surely can afford the most tricked out JET 1014 . . . . 

And I hope I did not come off in my earlier post as "rude"  towards the OP's pricing concerns for whatever reason . . . .


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 31, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> I have an early model of the PHD Sidevise and it is a gem. Here are some of it's advantages.
> 
> 1. It is machined to tight tolerances. Nothing wobbles or flexes.
> 2. It is a side load vise which allows for quick loading when drilling multiple blanks.
> ...



I second this assessment. I waited for what seemed like forever for my PHD vise. And it is worth every minute I waited. I just recently drilled a Tru-Stone blank for the cap of a full size Gent, that was almost too small. With this vise it went down almost dead center all the way. My other vise would of blown it up for sure.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 31, 2008)

Boy I just can't stand it. I know I got to be getting near the top of that list. My currant vise from woodcraft is junk and driving me crazy.

The new vise looks great. I guess that is for the ones that sign up from hear on out. OR maybe the ones already waiting will get lucky.

Looks great Paul just can't stand the waiting. BUT I know we all have a life that gets in the way.
.
.


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 31, 2008)

I believe the saying goes...

"All good things come to those that wait"

I too have one of Paul's earliest side-opening models and quickly trashed all other vises I had.  It is a quality product that is worth its price.  I purchased 3 other models before I got the PHD vise.  I haven't needed another.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 31, 2008)

Bill Arnold said:


> I didn't mean for my question to hit a nerve.  I have an appreciation for quality tools, too.  But, I just can't justify spending for what many might consider the top of the line for a specific item.  In this case, I can see the advantages of the PHD design and will request to be put on the list.
> 
> :wink:



Bill,

You are right to assess your purchases, how much to invest or not invest. There are people who come into pen making and find out that they don't like it or it doesn't like them - wood or finish allergies. No one wants to put lots of money into something only to find out it doesn't work out for them.

Having said that, there is another pit fall for some. If you are a perfectionist or near perfectionist, you will find that $40 - $50 tools won't do what $75 - $80 tools will do. Then you find that you have to spend for the better item to get decent quality and reliability.

Personally, I think a medium quality drill press and a high end clamp (vise) will produce quality holes better than a top notch DP with a cheaper pen vise.

When you get to burls, ebonies, very dense wood (iron/snake wood) or even drilling smaller blanks, the default requirement goes to a quality vise and sharp drill bit. 

I have the PSI vise and do not trust it on quality blanks or segmented blanks where alignment is everything. The PSI was fine for a few months until I needed to drill precise holes. I had to tighten the fittings on it often. I looked into a PHD vise but the shipping was going to be almost as much as the - vise two years ago. When I retire . . .


----------



## edman2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bill,
Here is my experience.  I have moved through several versions of how to hold a pen blank. First was the alligator jaws wooden pen blank holder, then I bought the PSI self centering vise.  The PSI vise had a lot of wobble but on blanks that were solid I made it work. Segmented blanks where drilling dead center is required, it just wouldn't cut it.  Also it came apart on me twice. The c ring kept coming off that held the screw rod. I patiently waited for Paul's vise for a year or so and it is everything people have said about it.  If you are just starting out, you will need to find something until you can get one from Paul but I think you will find a world of difference when you get a chance to compare.  However, you are wise to ask questions, compare, shop on all your wood turning tools. Primarily because if you are new you are going to be buying a bunch of them!  $$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks again to those waiting, and for the compliments. Hank, the shipping will add about $10 to the price. Most expensive vise I have shipped (includding shipping) was about $95, don't remember where it went. Either to Australia or the UK.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 31, 2008)

Paul in OKC said:


> Thanks again to those waiting, and for the compliments. Hank, the shipping will add about $10 to the price. Most expensive vise I have shipped (includding shipping) was about $95, don't remember where it went. Either to Australia or the UK.



Thanks. For some reason, I had it in my mind that was more the last time. However, I am going to add my name to your list about a year before I return home just before retirement - so that I can make it to the top of your food (hardware) chain a few months before returning home. Then I will just have it shipped to my US address. Expect to have my name added about December '09 or Jan '10.

Hank


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to get on the list too. I don't care if it takes 9 months.


----------

